

BI V2.0 - A Kickstarter 3D Printer - guiomie
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1784037324/bi-v20-a-self-replicating-high-precision-3d-printe

======
simlevesque
Great stuff ! I have the same accent lol

~~~
guiomie
ahah, I do too.

